# Started/Seasoned HRC hunt test



## jwilly426 (Mar 22, 2008)

I know this must of been discussed before, so a simple link to the explanation will do. What is required of the retriever to pass the started test vs the seasoned test. I know there must be a big difference and Im trying to figure out which one to enter my dog in. I couldn't find the details on the HRC website. Thanks!


----------



## bjoiner (Feb 25, 2008)

Started is 2 singles on land and 2 on water. Dog can be restrained to make him steady (handler does not have to shoot a gun but can. If the handler shoots a gun, the dog must be steady). The dog does not have to deliver to hand but should deliver to the area of the handler. The dog is mainly judged on marking ability. See rules at http://www.ukcdogs.com/WebSite.nsf/Rules/HRRunniRulesGuidelinesStartedHuntTes

Seasoned is a double and a blind on land and a double and a blind on water. There will also be a walk-up and a diversion (either on the land or the water). The dog must be steady until released and deliver to hand. The blinds are up to 60 yards or less in medium to light cover. See rules @ http://www.ukcdogs.com/WebSite.nsf/Rules/HRRunniSeasonedHuntTests


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

Started:

back to back singles on land and water You can hold the dog at the line by a collar to steady it.

Dog doesnt have to deliver to hand, but rather the area of the handler.


Seasoned:

Dog marks double retieves on land and water,, A blind retrieve is required.
A diversion bird will be used.
Dog MUST deliver to hand.
Dog must be steady at the line.

Good idea to have the dog trained to swing with the gun, cause eyou will see big swings to each mark.

This is a quck resopnse! Ifn i missed sumpin sorrry


----------



## GulfCoast (Sep 24, 2007)

Started requires the dog to pick up 2 singles on land, 2 singles on water, and deliver to the area of the handler, as opposed to deliver to hand. The dog can be lightly restrained by the collar to keep it steady in started. The handler will not have to use the gun. 

In Seasoned, the dog cannot wear a collar, must be steady, and will be required to do a walk up single, a double on land, a double on water, with a short blind on both land and water which will be outside of the marks, and a diversion bird. The dog must deliver to hand. The distances will be a little farther in Seasoned, and a bit more cover. In Seasoned, the handler will have to shoot a gun.


----------



## Socks (Nov 13, 2008)

I'll throw in my $0.02. Don't do what I did. Your dog should be through swim By. Mine wasn't, but I was doing cold blinds on land and I thought I could muddy my way through it. We did, but it was ugly and I don't know how I passed and the next test we bombed. In other words(and I'm sure I'm missing something) T,TT, Swim By, Pattern Blinds, Cold Blinds land and water. I know a lot of people focus on the HRCH, but man I gotta tell ya I don't think the HR is nothing to sneeze at. I'd be happy to hunt behind a HR, and I do!


----------



## fishduck (Jun 5, 2008)

Socks said:


> I'll throw in my $0.02. Don't do what I did. Your dog should be through swim By. Mine wasn't, but I was doing cold blinds on land and I thought I could muddy my way through it. We did, but it was ugly and I don't know how I passed and the next test we bombed. In other words(and I'm sure I'm missing something) T,TT, Swim By, Pattern Blinds, Cold Blinds land and water. I know a lot of people focus on the HRCH, but man I gotta tell ya I don't think the HR is nothing to sneeze at. I'd be happy to hunt behind a HR, and I do!


Good advice!! There will be factors in the blinds even though they are outside of the marks. The HR dog is one you should be proud to own. It represents a solid hunting dog that will outclass most dogs you see in the blind.
Mark Land


----------



## Steve Peacock (Apr 9, 2009)

This is just me personally, I don't run Started until the dog is delivering to hand and is about ready to run Seasoned. Then I don't run Seasoned until my dog is doing well on Finished work. My personal view is: train for the end product you want, then run the other stuff along the way, don't train for Started, then train for Seasoned, then train for Finished. 

Good Luck and have fun at which ever level you decide to start at.


----------



## Jeffrey Towler (Feb 17, 2008)

Steve Peacock said:


> This is just me personally, I don't run Started until the dog is delivering to hand and is about ready to run Seasoned. Then I don't run Seasoned until my dog is doing well on Finished work. My personal view is: train for the end product you want, then run the other stuff along the way, don't train for Started, then train for Seasoned, then train for Finished.
> 
> Good Luck and have fun at which ever level you decide to start at.


Hi

Good Advice.

Regards
JT
www.marshhawkretrievers.com


----------



## Coot83 (Jan 27, 2010)

Steve Peacock said:


> This is just me personally, I don't run Started until the dog is delivering to hand and is about ready to run Seasoned. Then I don't run Seasoned until my dog is doing well on Finished work. My personal view is: train for the end product you want, then run the other stuff along the way, don't train for Started, then train for Seasoned, then train for Finished.
> 
> Good Luck and have fun at which ever level you decide to start at.


Thats the way we do it here also...makes it alot more enjoyable knowing your ready!


----------



## jwilly426 (Mar 22, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the good info. It will make my choice much easier.


----------

